# Business/investment Visa! HELP!!



## pmtray (May 30, 2014)

Sorry if I have placed this in the wrong place, but couldn't really find an applicable tread!

I am looking help with a visa for myself and family. I am looking to start a business in SA Oct/Nov this year and it will require investment from me of 50K GBP so I will not make the threshold for investment visa. 
I am confused about which visa I should apply for. Should I apply for a business visa even though I will not be working in the business or retirement visa (although I'm only 34 + I want to work) will this stop me from starting other businesses? -and then would I have to apply for study visas for my kids? 

A little bit about me! 
I am from Ireland with both a UK and Irish passport, I am looking to relocate from UK/Ireland at the end of 2016 with my family, my wife of 7 years and 3 children, aged 16, 5 and 2, how difficult will this be for me or what is my best way of jumping through hoops to get there. I am looking to start a business in SA which will require R1M investment, I will be a 60-65% shareholder in the company with 2 others being SA residents (from SA) we will employ another 3+ people in the company. I currently have an equity stake in a UK/SA business based in Durban which employs over 130 South Africans inwhich I receive dividends from. 

Also does anyone know the legals of transferring money out of the country!? 

Thank you for your valued help


----------

